# Volunteer work while on a tourist visa



## IndyMama (Jul 13, 2014)

Hello,
Does anyone know if unpaid volunteer work is allowed while on a visitor visa (ETA)?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

It depends. If it is work that an Australian would get paid for than no but if it is work that an Australian wouldn't get paid for than yes.

Also it is to be purely volunteer as in nothing in return ie. Food, accommodation etc.


----------



## IndyMama (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks Mish!


----------

